# Hunting etiquette



## laa666 (11 September 2010)

Can I ask the more experienced hunting folk,  are you supposed to have your horse plaited for cubbing ?  I thought you turned up clean and tidy, but not to have your horse plaited up until the opening meet.  Also are ther any rules regarding hunting a stallion ?


----------



## Simsar (11 September 2010)

No plaiting for autumn hunting, and regards the stallion if he is a good boy then do as you would normally its the others you have to worry about, so as you know watch out for others they don't know what you are on.  We will be taking ours next year.  Tell me about the stallion, breed age etc.


----------



## laa666 (11 September 2010)

Simsar said:



			No plaiting for autumn hunting, and regards the stallion if he is a good boy then do as you would normally its the others you have to worry about, so as you know watch out for others they don't know what you are on.  We will be taking ours next year.  Tell me about the stallion, breed age etc.
		
Click to expand...

H, please excuse spelling and english as very, very dyslexic. The reason I ask about a stallion is as friends went cubbing to-day, (wont mention hunt) a person turned up who has to do with the hunt with a stallion. I might add that the stallion is not a bad horse, problem is the owner, he cant ride.   The Owner fell from horse, the stallion went after mare on which sat a young girl. The stallion bit rider and mare and from what I can understant the rider came off and mare took off followed by stallion.  Another rider went to the aid of terrified mare who was cornered at a gate , she managed to get the stallion to follow her on her little TB mare, the little TB mare outran the stallion and got it away from the other mare.  I am not sure what happened regarding who caught the stallion after that. The mare with the young girl has had to get three stitches and is in considerable shock,  young girl in question is also in shock and fortunately not to badly hurt apart fro a nasty bite . The other person who went to help the mare, her horse was so upset by things that when she started to come home it reared up on the road as has come down on its hocks, the little TB mare has never done this before,  and now this horse and rider also injured.  The owner of the stallion came down to see if persons were okay and said  "Well thats hunting for you"  I know of this stallion and he is not a bad animal, but because of one idot, two good horses have been injured. .    I really cant believe what has happened, would be interested in what other have to say!!!!!


----------



## farriersmum (11 September 2010)

IMO the blame here would lay with the Sec. and ultimatley with the Masster who was in charge on the day, they should have noticed the situation before it happened eg if the person was not in control, and sent them home.  It wasn't the Kimbl*****k by any chance?


----------



## laa666 (11 September 2010)

farriersmum said:



			IMO the blame here would lay with the Sec. and ultimatley with the Masster who was in charge on the day, they should have noticed the situation before it happened eg if the person was not in control, and sent them home.  It wasn't the Kimbl*****k by any chance?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, No was not the Kimbl*****k, you mean there are others !!!!!  Nodoubt nothing will be done about this person,  but will pass on to my friends who they should contact at the hunt.  Many tks


----------



## oakash (11 September 2010)

Always carry a hunting whip and practise using it properly. If you can do that it is very useful both for keeping fresh stallions at bay and dealing with wild dogs!(NOT hounds) I carry one all the time,even when not hunting.


----------



## laa666 (13 September 2010)

oakash said:



			Always carry a hunting whip and practise using it properly. If you can do that it is very useful both for keeping fresh stallions at bay and dealing with wild dogs!(NOT hounds) I carry one all the time,even when not hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Hi, you are quite correct, the sister of young girl said that if she had a hunting whip she would have been able to deal with the stallion a bit better. Have told my daughter she must now carrry a whip and I wont let her go with the hunt that have idot with stallion. Has taught us all a serious lesson.


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (14 September 2010)

oakash said:



			Always carry a hunting whip and practise using it properly. If you can do that it is very useful both for keeping fresh stallions at bay and dealing with wild dogs!(NOT hounds) I carry one all the time,even when not hunting.
		
Click to expand...

Also useful for opening gates  ideally a stallion should have a white ribbon in its tail to warn you..

The OP situation sounds like an irresponsible individual unable to control their horse and TBH that could have happened just as easily out hacking or at a show- you get idiot numpties in all walks of life, i am just sorry that the OP met one on the hunting field. I hope it doesnt put them off going again in the future.As OP didnt mention if any Masters/Secretary witnessed the event- It would be worth the OP phoning the secretary and making sure they are aware of this dangerous horse in case they try to bring it again.


----------



## laa666 (15 September 2010)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Also useful for opening gates  ideally a stallion should have a white ribbon in its tail to warn you..

The OP situation sounds like an irresponsible individual unable to control their horse and TBH that could have happened just as easily out hacking or at a show- you get idiot numpties in all walks of life, i am just sorry that the OP met one on the hunting field. I hope it doesnt put them off going again in the future.As OP didnt mention if any Masters/Secretary witnessed the event- It would be worth the OP phoning the secretary and making sure they are aware of this dangerous horse in case they try to bring it again.
		
Click to expand...

The irresponsible man is the chairman of the hunt, he denies he was wrong and has been rude to the family with injured mares, sadly people like him give hunting a bad name, the stallion has hunted before and is not a bad horse, but in the hands of a numpty like him the stallion becomes dangerous.  I think the Master has been told, so will see what happens !!!!!!  Thanks to all for advice.


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (15 September 2010)

Appalling behaviour on the chairmans part. I hope that the Masters might say something to him but they might not......Just keep out of his way and don't acknowledge him unless you really have to.


----------



## laa666 (16 September 2010)

HuntingmadinEire said:



			Appalling behaviour on the chairmans part. I hope that the Masters might say something to him but they might not......Just keep out of his way and don't acknowledge him unless you really have to.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I doubt anything will be done about this man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   My friends girls and my daughter will not go out again with that hunt, but we are very lucky to have several good hunts in our area.  However the little mares are both quite badly injured,one might have to become a broodmare as her hocks are badly damaged.     I am going to purchase a hunting whip for my daughter and she wont hunt again with out one, I can now see the importance of carrying a whip. I would like to say that even after all this I am not anti stallions out hunting or competing. My daughter used to hunt her retired jumping stallion, she was a young girl at the time.  But my daughter can actually ride and never allowed the stallion to sniff mares or get too close to other horses.  She was educated   many years ago by the late master Sir John Gilmour and other members of Fife foxhounds, I will allways be thankful for all there guidance and  some excellent hunting.    Bad owners give stallions a bad name.


----------

